# probleme mit modem



## Cstar (4. Oktober 2002)

hi,
vor ein paar tagen habe ich linux auf meinen neuen rechner installiert. dabei bin ich bei der internetkonfiguration so vorgegangen wie bei meinen alten rechner auch. Leider komm ich mit kppp nicht mehr ins internet:
1)provider =t-online->benutzername,kennwort wurden wie beim alten eingetragen; daran liegst wahrscheinlich nicht.
2)modem: HSP56 World MicroModem an com3 (modem ist in pc eingebaut)
3)ich bin in kppp auf "modem abfragen" gegangen. Es wurde eine liste mit leeren editfeldern angezeigt.
4)kppp-messages: modem bereit->modem initialisieren
dort kommt der prozess zum stillstand. Eine verbindung wird nicht aufgebaut.

thx


----------



## damasta (30. Oktober 2002)

gib halt ma nen bischen mehr infos so welche distribution etc. welches modem usw.


----------



## melmager (30. Oktober 2002)

kann sein das es ein sogenanntes winmodem ist die werden nur bescheiden(vorsichtig ausgedrückt) unterstützt...

kuck mal da:
http://www.pl-forum.de/t_hardware/ltmodem.html


----------

